# hiphop



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

*hiphop samples used*

Running through some old hiphop tunes trying to find the original samples used

public enemy no1??






tupac calafornia love ??











busta rhymes put your hands






lol dont know if its of any interest to anyone I'm a bit bored this morning


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

A few more

whitelines






Praise you






stronger harder faster






hear the drummer get wicked


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

didnt know some of them existed, cheers for posting


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

A few more

Nwa Express yourself






De la soul Me myself and I






Fugees ready or not






public enemy Timebomb






deelite groove is in the heart






If you know any others please post :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

whats up with posting in this thread then?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> whats up with posting in this thread then?


why
these aren't hiphop songs there samples used

I've changed the thread title to avoid confusion :thumb:


----------

